# Ok anyone want to help me with show name?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i like Gypsy's Hellz Bellz


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

Black Blaze

Because she's black and like a fire blaze because she's a fireball. I dunno, just an idea!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

black blaze.. is cool but shes not black shes a bay. ^_^


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You don't HAVE to have a show name, I alwasy showed Pistol under... Pistol but Blue, he's shown under Tombstone, black was never shown.... my other two have registered names...

What about "Under a Gypsy Moon"?
or something like "Gypsy dance"?

I dunno....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm...Hellz Bellz is cute lol. :lol:

What about:

-Hot Headed Gypsy? 

IDK, I like Gypsy Dance too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was surfing the web looking for stories about gypsys and i found this saying

“Gypsy Gold does not ***** and glitter, it gleams in the sun, and neighs in the dark”. This proverb believed to be from the Claddaugh Gypsies of Galway refers to the magical relationship between gypsies and their most treasured objects, their horses. 


so what about gypsy's traveling treasure? or a traving gypsy's treasure?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

ooooh I like those.... 

I have heard of that verse but I guess ive always thought about vanners. ^_^ We might get one in for training at the barn I hope so it would be the closes ive ever been to my fav breed!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

How about something with voodoo in it?

Voodoo Gypsy
Voodoo Vixen
Voodoo Hullabaloo

just a few to get you started!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol voodoo Hullabaloo is funny.


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

How about "Once In A Blue Moon"?


----------

